# skyline sale makes me sick if true



## VampHunterD (Jul 11, 2004)

http://www.readytofix.com/Inventory/Skyline_96_Theft.htm

car ended up going for 13k. If that site is legit that really makes me sick, that
A: someone got one for so cheap and 
B: I have no money


----------



## SkylineOnTheWay (Jan 6, 2004)

that motor caught on fire,I wouldnt mess with it,even it was stiil for sale!


----------



## 01GRANITER33 (Jun 21, 2004)

VampHunterD said:


> http://www.readytofix.com/Inventory/Skyline_96_Theft.htm
> 
> car ended up going for 13k. If that site is legit that really makes me sick, that
> A: someone got one for so cheap and
> B: I have no money


That's a pretty price...


----------

